# Ingenuity exercise for engineers



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The two photographs are not faked in any way and the bottle is whole, and has NOT had the bottom cut off, and later replaced. The brass rod is 1/4 inch diameter with an 1/8th inch hole drilled in the end. The bolt is 6ba, 0.9 inches long. The nut closest to the head was put on outside the bottle, and glued with a spot of superglue. The brass rod, two washers and the other nut were put on inside the bottle, and the top nut made permanent with a spot of superglue. Pointless exercise really, undertaken when a spot of boredom set in. The close-up photograph is taken through the bottle!
Bob


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Very clever, my congratulations on your dexterity...(Thumb) for your next trick try peeling an orange in your pocket (Jester)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, I think the orange would be easier, but messier! 
The reason I came to do this was that last night I was looking at U Tube concerning putting a model ship in a bottle (not intending to do it, but just curious). This nut and bolt thing was the next clip. Here is the link:
https://youtu.be/riZRo05fThg
Don't know what the split pin is for, and I thought the wooden ball was a bit too tedious and clumsy. So I opted for a miniature version, very straightforward, and all in metal. The two washers were added to make it a bit more complicated. I suppose it took about 40 minutes to get the nut on the thread, but once it had started, the rest was easy! 
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

T Mac
Seeing your profile, I see you were at H & W. I served in four H & W ships, _Richmond Castle, Edinburgh Castle_, _Pretoria Castle_ & _Reina del Mar_, and enjoyed my time in all four!

Recently took up ship plan drawing. Here is H & W _Lord Wolseley_.
Mostly reconstructed from Lloyds dimensions, photographs of the ship, and a painting. Can't guarantee complete authenticity, but it is pretty close, considering. May make a model of it someday.

Bob


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

This version is a little simpler I think (with the same result)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxxBgnPACGM

(This version uses the ubiquitous straightened paper clip to run up the nut. Personally I would use a piece of very thin peg-wood in place of the paper clip - better grip!)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I did find that one later, after I had done mine. Initially, I thought it would be impossible with 6ba. I could possibly do it with smaller ones, but have really had enough - it was extremely frustrating at times when I dropped the nut and had to empty everything out and start again. 
Bob


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

Shipbuilder said:


> The two photographs are not faked in any way and the bottle is whole, and has NOT had the bottom cut off, and later replaced. The brass rod is 1/4 inch diameter with an 1/8th inch hole drilled in the end. The bolt is 6ba, 0.9 inches long. The nut closest to the head was put on outside the bottle, and glued with a spot of superglue. The brass rod, two washers and the other nut were put on inside the bottle, and the top nut made permanent with a spot of superglue. Pointless exercise really, undertaken when a spot of boredom set in. The close-up photograph is taken through the bottle!
> Bob


Try it without superglue,and make the bottle a stubby.(Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I couldn't be bothered messing around with nuts and bolts but I can supply bottles if anybody needs them. Shipbuilder, I'm sure your models would look great inside a bottle.

John T


----------

